

Qaddafi's Reign Collapsing: Rebels Pour Into Central Tripoli Square - rblion
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/08/22/world/africa/22libya.html?_r=1&hp

======
trusko
I am sorry but how is this related to ycombinator?

------
samuel1604
it's always a new way to write the name of ghadafi

